# Any One Like Blue



## myingling (Mar 14, 2016)

played with some blue dye well stabilizing few weeks back couple blue turkey pot calls ,,,few cast cactus pots in their as well

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 10 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## TimR (Mar 14, 2016)

Well done, they're all ... no pun intended...Striking!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## jmurray (Mar 14, 2016)

That blue sycamore is sharp

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 14, 2016)

Nice....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 14, 2016)

Very nice work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 15, 2016)

Good looking calls Mike , really like the last two Cholla pics !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 15, 2016)

That splash of blue is spectacularly splendid! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Mar 15, 2016)

Very nice. I like the sycamore. I can never get mine that blue.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TMAC (Mar 15, 2016)

Nice calls Mike.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## myingling (Mar 15, 2016)

CWS said:


> Very nice. I like the sycamore. I can never get mine that blue.




Thanks

I used bout 2 quarts resin and 1 bottle dye

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## winters98 (Mar 15, 2016)

Very nice work.


----------

